# New DA Di2 on F8



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

hey there!

yesterday i got my bike back from my awesome local bike shop velo pasadena, where we switched out the non functioning faulty 2015 campy super record setup for a 2015 shimano DA di2 setup, wow...what a difference! this Di2 setup is magnificent! crisp, clean, quiet positive shifts (that 2015 SR set sounded like an old train on the tracks, when and if it was working). the dura ace di2 system, it just works. no ifs, ands or buts! no excuses, no drama. and it looks amazing! (i thought it would look clunky in comparison to the SR but it actually looks better) top looks and best performance, that is an awesome mix. excellent work shimano!

excellent work velo pasadena! 

big love and mucho thanks to the crew at velo pasadena! those mechanics are incredible and the service is the best to be had in socal. velo pasadena went above and beyond in every way, in picking up pieces of my broken bike (sounds like a song) that campagnolo usa and east west bikes made a shambles of. i do hope campagnolo gets their ultra torque bottom bracket problems sorted out, as im sure they will in due time...until then, its game on shimano!

down the road with Grande Rosso!!!


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Was it SR EPS and if so what was wrong with it?

Mar


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Was it SR EPS and if so what was wrong with it?
> 
> Mar



PM me and ill share with you the details. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah 9070 may not have the heritage of Campagnolo but it just works and works and works. Mine's about two years old and nothing, NOTHING, has ever needed to be adjusted or fiddled with. Still runs like it was set up a minute ago.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

work, work, work.....music to my ears! digit! 





Cinelli 82220 said:


> Yeah 9070 may not have the heritage of Campagnolo but it just works and works and works. Mine's about two years old and nothing, NOTHING, has ever needed to be adjusted or fiddled with. Still runs like it was set up a minute ago.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I rode with a guy that had EPS on his Dogma 65.1.. hard shifts, clunk clunk.. but worked.. My 9070 was nearly silent.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

thats a lot of money to spend for hard clunky shifting. no bueno.

but yes that 9070 is a work of art and the F8 is the perfect canvas!




spdntrxi said:


> I rode with a guy that had EPS on his Dogma 65.1.. hard shifts, clunk clunk.. but worked.. My 9070 was nearly silent.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Can you post a picture of your bike in the small chainring and smallest gear out back please?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)




----------

